# mota



## Zoomatraduire

Devo tradurre in francese "nella mota della gloria", ma non capisco  nemmeno l'espressione. Sarrebbe "nel seguito della gloria" ? 
non lo so ... 
Propongo " dans le sciage de la gloire"


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Zoomatraduire,
Comme Stella_maris te l'a déjà dit sur Italiano solo, il faudrait toute la phrase, parce qu'à première vue cela n'a pas de sens.


----------



## Necsus

Hmm... dovrebbe essere un passaggio della "Preghiera a Cristo" di Giovanni Papini, in cui l'autore invoca il ritorno di Dio sulla terra. Ma in realtà non è che il contesto aiuti moltissimo a capirne il significato. Potrebbe forse essere un giudizio negativo sulla gloria (terrena):
"Tu solo puoi sentire quanto è grande, immisurabilmente grande, il bisogno che c' è di te, in questo mondo, in questa ora del mondo. Nessun' altro, nessuno dei tanti che vivono, nessuno di quelli che dormono nella mota della gloria, può dare, a noi bisognosi, riversi nell'atroce penuria, nella miseria più tremenda di tutte, quella dell'anima, il bene che salva".


----------



## matoupaschat

Alors, mota => fango (4) => fange TLFi : abjection, déchéance, souillure...


----------



## Zoomatraduire

Esatto ! E Papini ! Ma non so come tradurlo bene...



Necsus said:


> Hmm... dovrebbe essere un passaggio della "Preghiera a Cristo" di Giovanni Papini, in cui l'autore invoca il ritorno di Dio sulla terra. Ma in realtà non è che il contesto aiuti moltissimo a capirne il significato. Potrebbe forse essere un giudizio negativo sulla gloria (terrena):
> "Tu solo puoi sentire quanto è grande, immisurabilmente grande, il bisogno che c' è di te, in questo mondo, in questa ora del mondo. Nessun' altro, nessuno dei tanti che vivono, nessuno di quelli che dormono nella mota della gloria, può dare, a noi bisognosi, riversi nell'atroce penuria, nella miseria più tremenda di tutte, quella dell'anima, il bene che salva".



"Le sciage de la gloire" donne une idée plus neutre que " la fange de la gloire" ... 

Ou bien encore "ceux qui dorment dans les souterrains de la gloire "


----------



## matoupaschat

Beh, suppongo che tu sia tanto assorto nel vocabolario italiano da confondere 'sciage/_segatura_' con 'sillage/_scia_' .
Comunque, sono d'accordo con Necsus, il significato di "la mota della gloria" è (piuttosto) negativo. Se vai sul TLFi, sotto il "tab" fange/synonymie trovi vari sinonimi, e cliccando su ogni parola ne ottieni altri sinonimi. Per esempio, abjection. Qui, potrebbe fare al tuo caso 'impureté', scegli tu... 
Ciao


----------



## Zoomatraduire

Nessuno di quelli che dormono nella mota gloria = Aucun de ceux qui dorment dans la vaine gloire ? 
Il senso negativo della gloria...?


----------

